

What are the benefits for changing titles already on the front-page? - rememberlenny

I noticed this with someones blog post and then a Slate article. Other than making people think its a new link, if its on the front-page, doesn&#x27;t that mean it gained traction in its original form?
======
lutusp
> I noticed this with someones blog post and then a Slate article. Other than
> making people think its a new link, if its on the front-page, doesn't that
> mean it gained traction in its original form?

This outcome might mean that the article won recognition before someone (a
moderator or the original submitter) noticed an error that merits correction.

For example, yesterday, someone posted an article about "Stephan Wolfram" that
ended up on the front page. That's not the man's name, which means text-based
search won't find the submission, which means it's lost to Google and
posterity. To me, regardless of what score the submission has, such as error
merits correction.

Also, some titles are correctly seen as linkbait, a term that means misleading
or sensationalist titles meant to appeal more to emotion than intellect. Those
also deserve correction.

If I saw an error in a submission I had made, I would correct it even if it
was riding high on the front page. In fact, I would take that as a good reason
to fix things.

